# First Gold Button



## limestonecowboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok so its only tiny - 1/2 gr

[IMG:350:256]http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn205/Bluejohn/button.jpg[/img]

But its just a test to make sure everything is ok for my first big melt, and most important of all its my first gold button.

Double precipitated powder from my sulphuric cell.

I have just over an ounce of powder to melt, just waiting for my graphite mold to arrive now.

Steve, Harold, Rag and Bone, and others, Thanks for all the help and advice, well on the way to becoming a refiner !

Cheers.


----------



## Never_Evil (Sep 23, 2008)

1/2 a gram is a great start. I think you did a good job.


----------



## docone31 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, I don't know about you, but that button is a bid deal.
The rubber hit the road, and there is the mark. A good button.
Way to go.
My gold is still sitting on the bottom of my sulphur cell. I have 4.5 gallons of acid to filter. That is going to take time.
200lbs of plated chains. I hope I get as much as you did.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 24, 2008)

Well done! 
Now it's just a matter of fine tuning the process and getting comfortable with each procedure. Doesn't take long until it's all routine. 

Harold


----------



## Rag and Bone (Sep 24, 2008)

Gold!


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Sep 24, 2008)

Cool stuff.  
GJ!


----------



## JustinNH (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice! 8) Even small buttons of gold are indeed GOLD! I just made three little BB sized gold buttons the other day myself, Ill have to get some pics up.


----------

